# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Cút chiên bơ - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Món cút chiên bơ hấp dẫn người đi đường bởi hương thơm ngào ngạt. Cút chiên bơ ngon là những con cút ánh màu nâu vàng tự nhiên chứ không phải màu đỏ thực phẩm.vị béo mềm của phần thịt. Khi ăn, phần thịt phải béo, mềm, còn phần đầu, cánh và chân phải giòn tan. Nước sốt cút cùng ổ bánh mì nóng hổi cũng là một trong những đặc điểm khiến món ăn này hấp dẫn những cái bụng chưa hay đang đói.


Cút chiên bơ ngon là những con cút ánh màu nâu vàng tự nhiên chứ không phải màu đỏ thực phẩm.vị béo mềm của phần thịtKhu Bắc Hải vốn nổi tiếng với sinh viên TP.HCM vì có rất nhiều quán cafe bình dân & đẹp mà hàng quán ăn uống cũng rất đa dạng và phong phú. Cách chỗ cút nướng mực nướng vài căn, là nhà bán Cút Chiên, ngay góc Đồng Nai với Tô Hiến Thành cũng có vài xe cút khá đắt.

Quán bán đến khỏang 9h tối nhưng lưu ý thứ 7 -CN nhớ đi sớm 1 chút nếu không thì chẳng có ăn đâu.

Địa chỉ: 212 Tô Hiến Thành - F15, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cút Chiên Bơ_


Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn ngon quá... chẹp chẹp

----------


## littlegirl

mới được ăn cút nướng, chưa ăn cút chiên bơ bao h. trông hấp dẫn quá

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn đã muốn thử rồi

----------

